# Adobe Camera Raw & 5D Mark III



## Ogrower (Mar 31, 2012)

For those of us lucky enough to get our hands on the Mark III, please note that the most recent ACR does not recognize the Raw files it creates. There is a Lightroom version, but nothing for us yet.


----------



## wopbv4 (Mar 31, 2012)

Adobe has a release candidate that works, see
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 2, 2012)

The release candidate works or you can convert to DNG and then process.


----------

